# What causes purple veins in the plants stem?



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

O.K. I have yet another question to ask!!What causes the stems to start to grow with purple veins.  I read somewhere(don't remember) pufff!!! That this is caused by a Mg def.  Maybe it was Mel Frank hummmmmmm. Anyway what is causing my girl to turn purple????


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

genetics ,,cold temps???


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 1, 2009)

cal/mg def is like burnt leaf only green veins,could be wrong....


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 1, 2009)

Some plants just do it even though everything is good... If the whole stock and stem turns red or purple then somthing is wrong...


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

This plant is a clone, and the mother did not show any purple traits.  I just do not know about there not being anough Mg.  Upon further inspection all of my other clones are showing some purple stems to. Is a epson salt treatment in order here??????
As for temps UKGIRL they are 80 degrees F.  Which I beleive to be almost perfect.  

Dirty,  In the resources section purple stems is a sign of MG deficiency.

This is my first organic mix so so maybe I need more MG.  I just do not want to overdo it with MG.  As it can cause other nutes to be locked out..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Plants lacking phosphorous produce small, dark green leaves with purple veins, purple leaf stems, and purple-streaked stocks,

hope this helps


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

add some bonemeal to your next feed its pretty high in p


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

Here are some pics I just took. 2 are closeups, 1 is a pic of whole plant.  Looks pretty healthy.
UKGIRl my temps drop to around 70 F it fluctuates a few degrees.  Discolored leaves is a symptom.  They are all so healthy looking though.  Will the leaves show signs first?


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

I could see p being a problem.  The clones were taken 2 weeks into flower.  So maybe it is a P prob.  Thanks UKGIRL that is something I did not Know.  So much knowledge here at MP, The site is by far #1 in my book.
How do you recommend I feed with the Bone meal?  In the water?


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

She is trying to point out the problem for me!!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

hahah that so looks like my cat ,,,,

*i think you add a little to the top of the soil round the stem ,,,not completely sure tho ,,if i find its any diffrent ill check back if no one else chimes in *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

u can also use it in water ,,,
check the side of the box for instructions ,,,but remeber to go easy at first eace:


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 1, 2009)

Also remember that if you give it some (p) the stems will not just automaticlly change back to green... the stems with get bigger and the purple areas will turn into a skin on the stem and most of the plants that this has happened to the skin will peel off on its own...


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

I do have some Tiger Bloom from FF, and I also have BB.  Should I try either one?


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

Its funny you say that Mindzeye.  When I first started growing I thought that the plant would visually heal itsself. Wrong!!! Someone had to break my heart, and tell me otherwise.  Thank you for the info though.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

tiger bloom seems perfect


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

My plants with red stems will bleed green blood, but I have one that when you pick a piece, it bleeds big time red blood! I should get a pic, it really is amazing looking.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 1, 2009)

Check this out.


----------



## Jman (Jul 1, 2009)

The only problem with TB is that the PH is so low.  I have to add alot of ph up to my nute solution.  This time however I did add dolomite lime to my soil.  I wonder how much it will help buffer the ph. I used 1/4 cup to 5 gal of medium.


----------

